# Newbies - be gentle (purchase advice) rapido 743f 06 plate



## plymouthred (Apr 21, 2016)

Cracking to find a forum with so much information and I appreciate that posts like this are frequent but the good lady wifey and I are on the market for a MH.

We've seen one we like from a dealer as a 'starter' MH in the form of a Rapido 743F (06 plate 37,000 on the clock) at a quid under £26,000 and people were also viewing so we've placed a 'refundable' deposit down.

I've gleaned the following advice from these pages and was wondering if you would be kind enough to run through and see if you could add anything to my list of questions I will ask the dealer?

Does the vehicle have a full service history?

When was the timing belt changed or need changing?

Tyre age and wear?

Possible issues with the hand basin in the bathroom (Hairline cracks?)

Reports of wandering temperature gauge normally associated with temperature sensor? (K35 replacement?)

Tendency for floor rot on each corner of the habitation area?

The vehicles MOT History shows an 'advisory notice' from the last test reporting the centre front Power steering pipe(s) or hose(s) are slightly corroded.

Also on inspection the door fascia is cracked due to excessive pull on the handle (The dealer knows this and say's that they can't repair it and that spares are not available after 7 years but they will remove the fascia and tighten up the pull handle?)

Also if we purchase the MH we may possibly look at adding to the van (Reversing camera, Bike Rack, 12v TV, Solar panels) so any recommendations appreciated?

Any advice welcome.

Regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry but I am picking up a feeling of an impulse purchase here.
May I ask if you considered the layout as suitable for you, I always suggest to those who have not done this type of holiday to hire one for a week to see what pitfalls there are and to see the likes and dislikes you have about that van, ready to help you choose the most suitable.Some dealers will deduct a percentage of the hire if you buy a van from them, so do ask.
Condition of the tyres,well they will have a date on them in 4 numbers, first 2 are the week the second 2 are the year.so 1605 would be end of April 2005. you need a date that is less than 5 years, which is considered their lifetime.

cabby

can you tell us which dealer this is.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another VITAL factor to consider is the available payload you will have with this vehicle. Rapido's are notorious for being stingy with payload so..... get the dealer to have it weighed and show you the ticket from the weigbridge. DONT accept him saying "The brochure says its XXX" as that figure will be more than you actually have. 

When you have the weight ticket look at the "plate" affixed to the vehicle (the dealer will show you where it is) subtract the weight on the weight ticket from the SECOND highest number on the plate. That will give you the available payload you will have. 

The payload is EVERYTHING you will add to the vehicle, driver, passenger(s) fuel, water (125 litres of water weighs 125kg!!) chairs, bedding, BBQ, FOOD etc etc, and that adds up VERY quickly. 

I am not trying to frighten you but it is something you really do need to be aware of. 

Running any vehicle over its maximum permitted weight is a serious offence and carries a hefty penalty so it is vital to KNOW exactly what you have available. GET PROOF DONT RELY ON THE DEALER !!

Any other questions just ask. 

P.S. Also INSIST on a WRITTEN damp report. Damp KILLS motorhomes (and caravans) 

Andy


----------



## plymouthred (Apr 21, 2016)

Good evening Cabby & Mrplodd and thank you for your replies and sound advice. 

We are going back on Saturday for another view as we've only put down a refundable deposit to hold it. We've had a small caravan in the past and now own a tent so something in-between was what we were looking for and we were after something with a fixed bed within our price range. 

The dealer is Marquis Leisure of Lee Mill near Plymouth. I have sent them an email asking them to weigh the vehicle on a weighbridge and for the certification. 

They will conduct a full habitation inspection and a full written report including a damp report will be given to us should we go ahead with the purchase. 

Also since my original post the dealer has rang me back with the answers to my questions (See below)

Full service history - One owner since new
Cambelt needs changing and they will do this
Advisory note on MOT will be rectified and they will give it a full MOT 
Tyres will be replaced if outside of lifespan. 







.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As soon as I read Rapido my reaction was the same as MrPlodd. - *Payload.

*I agree that you should have it weighed,but it is difficult to know what is in the MH at time of weighing, if you are not present - not all dealers are - erm - straight.

We have had our MH for 6+ years, but because we change loading I took it to the weighbridge again on Wednesday - thankfully we are still 130kg under max - more wine Vicar?

In relation to payload, it depends how you intend to use the MH; if you are always going to campsites you can travel with empty tanks, fill up on arrival and leave with empty tanks.

If like us you want to wildcamp for several days then you need to carry water, gas, beer, wine, bicycles etc.

The different styles dictate payload requirements for each user.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I get rather bored of reading that Rapidos have low payloads - they often do have a lower payload than many similar M/Hs but there is good reason for it.

M/H manufacturers are increasingly having to keep their maximum weight down to 3,500kg for the very good reason that as time goes by, less and less of their potential customers have a driving license that permits them to drive vans over that weight. The fact is that any silly bu**er manufacturer can reduce the weight of their product by using flimsy materials and leaving out those "nice" touches that make such a difference. Rapido still build to a decent standard using good quality materials - which adds to the unladen weight and therefore reduces payload - simple. Just be sure that you have enough payload to allow you to use the van in the manner you intend.

You'll probably hear some bad feedback about Marquis too - ignore it. All large dealers get their fair share of dissatisfied customers (but the satisfied ones never complain) and Marquis are no exception. I can only say that I bought a van from them a few years ago and the experience was excellent. Make your own judgement, IMO Marquis are no better or worse than any other dealer.

As for the defects you've already noted (good for you - you've done your homework) they're mainly minor things that the dealer can rectify before you pay over the money (although the crack in the door worries me a bit). As has already been said, your main concerns should be DAMP and LAYOUT, although the layout that best suits is impossible to judge if you've never owned a M/H before. You'll almost certainly find that what you think is ideal actually isn't once you've done a few trips so always bear in mind that you might well be wanting to p/ex the van you're buying for something more suitable within a couple of years.

PS: Become a subscriber here, you're going to need some unbiased advice on all manner of things in the near future.


----------



## plymouthred (Apr 21, 2016)

gaspode said:


> (although the crack in the door worries me a bit). PS: Become a subscriber here, you're going to need some unbiased advice on all manner of things in the near future.


Thanks for the detailed reply.

I probably didn't make it too clear re the crack in the door but it is the actual fascia inside by the handle that has split. I am on nights tonight but I am hoping to be able to get up there tomorrow and take a photograph which I shall post up prior to going there Saturday.

Oh and I've taken your advice and subscribed as the information given already from members and off the forums has given me 'food for thought'. :wink2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

plymouthred said:


> I probably didn't make it too clear re the crack in the door but it is the actual fascia inside by the handle that has split.


If it's only a cosmetic defect on the inner door panel then not really a problem if you can live with it. It's not true that these (usually ABS) panels can't be repaired. If removed for repair, cracks can often be stitched together from the rear by an expert repairer such as a bumper repair specialist.

It may also be worth adding to the advice about tyre age. Even if the dealer confirms they are in date, still check the sidewalls for any deterioration. Michelin camper tyres in particular are very susceptible to cracks developing on the sidewalls due to their inherent stiffness. May not be critical but if you can get a new set of tyres thrown in then so much the better.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Gasp ode

Sorry but most of the Rapido models I have looked at (NOT all that's for sure) have been very low on available payload, one in particular a few years ago only had just over 200kg FROM THE FACTORY and that's before even an awning is fitted!!!! that's why I advised the OP to check BEFORE parting with his hard earned. 

Hopefully the one he is looking at will have plenty of payload BUT it's better he checks first is it not?

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Gasp ode
> 
> Sorry but most of the Rapido models I have looked at (NOT all that's for sure) have been very low on available payload, one in particular a few years ago only had just over 200kg FROM THE FACTORY and that's before even an awning is fitted!!!! that's why I advised the OP to check BEFORE parting with his hard earned.
> 
> ...


I don't believe I said anywhere that they weren't low on payload did I? And I certainly agree that prospective buyers should be made aware of this by dealers. I do currently own a 7.4m Rapido with a 3500kg rating so I'm very well aware of the payload issues and am able to cope by careful management. I'm also aware that the van I own was rated at 3750kg at the factory, then de-rated (by Rapido) for license reasons so is more than capable of handling higher payloads and that I could restore it to the higher rating at any time.

What I was pointing out was the REASON WHY they can have limited payloads.


----------



## brooke123 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this the motorhome advertised by Marquis ?
http://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/rapido-743f-29753


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Unladened AND maximum weight listed as 3400Kg ???

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Unladened AND maximum weight listed as 3400Kg ???
> 
> Andy


A joke (not) - makes any information from that dealer as highly suspect, unless of course it has zero payload, but that would surely make a sale marginally criminal.:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> A joke (not) - makes any information from that dealer as highly suspect, unless of course it has zero payload, but that would surely make a sale marginally criminal.:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


It is a bit worrying when a well known dealership makes such a basic error though isn't it?? Such things hardly instill confidence in the seller do they?

Also there is the matter of "Making a false and misleading representation" in any advertisement. Could prove costly for them!!

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

* * * make sure they also replace the tensioner along with the cambelt !


----------

